# Lateral Repair



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

Had a crew respond to a lateral blockage yesterday. They cleared the blockage from HO clean-out but not able get through blockage. They CCTV the lateral and found a 2-inch dia. sched 80 lodged in wye to 8-inch sewer main. Of course the HO has no idea how the pipe entered the line. I called in an emergency "dig alert" and found out a 6-inch high pressure gas main runs parallel with our sewer but 8 feet away. Gas company onsite most of the job today. Lateral repair depth was at 9 and a half feet. Used back hoe to depth of 7.5-set, set up shoring, located lateral and called in our Vactor truck to clean up area around pipe. All went well, in and out in 4 hours.


----------



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

*lateral repair pics*

Having a difficult time uploading pics-says some security token is mismatched what is this?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i don't care about no stinkin' tokens, i'm not at the arcade. i want to see some pictures.:laughing:







paul


----------



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

Apparently my pics exceed 100KB for this forum. dont know how to get them on.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

go to www.photobucket.com and start up an account to host them there. it's free and you can have larger files. then you can post them here by cutting and pasting the address for the pic that starts with 

i'm no computer wiz, i hope this helps.




paul


----------



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks-got lots of pics of jobs that i want to post


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What size are they and what is the extension on the image?


----------



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

i used the photo bucket...hope its good


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

I see the pictures just fine. and the one with poo all your face :blink:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Good work! I like the trench shoring.:thumbsup: That way nobody loses their husband/son/father to a trench collapse. Unfortunately it happens all too often in our trade.


----------



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

-safety first. Repairing an 8-inch sewer main tomorrow bout 8'deep broken SDR-35 with nice root mass @ 12


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that's what i'm talkin' about! that's a deep hole.:blink: 

x2 on the shoring, too many guys try and save some $$ and it ends very badly.





paul


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

KozDog, very impressive man!! Considering the ramping up of material and manpower that is phenomenal in four hours time! Great job


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

wow, i completely missed the fact that this was done it 4 hours. that is amazing. great job KozDog. :thumbsup:







paul


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

very nice


----------

